# Here's your shot to WIN A LOT of Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner



## detailersdomain

Click on the photo for a chance to WIN!

This will expire on 1/25/13


----------



## BoostJunky86

Done


----------



## ScottHannah

Done


----------



## detailersdomain

that's great share it and increase your chances to win!


----------



## PeteT

Facebook


----------



## VAG-hag

Done!


----------



## dubber

I Facebook sorry, but a great bit of kit for somebody there :thumb:


----------



## danwel

All done here!!!!


----------



## detailersdomain

thanks guys.

the more referrals the better the chance of winning.


----------



## SystemClenz

Wow, and your going to potentially ship to the uk?


----------



## ianrobbo1

that'll be two of us then, too many "facebook" people selling email and other information now, so I'm out!!


----------



## detailersdomain

SystemClenz said:


> Wow, and your going to potentially ship to the uk?


the more shares and referrals the better your chances. and yup we ship worldwide so shipping to the UK will not be a problem.


----------



## Wout_RS

done!


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Done!


----------



## detailersdomain

:thumb:


----------

